# My setup (Appartamento + Atom)



## BrianBoru (Mar 5, 2016)

Hello - I need one more post to be able to access the marketplace so thought I'd post a pic of my setup.

It's quite modest compared to some of the other setups on here but I'm very happy with it!

Next steps: probably Acaia Lunar scales and a decent tamper!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

BrianBoru said:


> Hello - I need one more post to be able to access the marketplace so thought I'd post a pic of my setup.
> 
> It's quite modest compared to some of the other setups on here but I'm very happy with it!
> 
> ...


Lovely set up you've got there


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks great! I think the Apartmento looks/performs smashing myself


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Sweet set up, pondered on your grinder myself a while back.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

What you looking for in the marketplace?


----------



## BrianBoru (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm in the market for a new tamper...I'm finding my grind time can vary massively without changing any other variable so figure my tamper/technique is the weak link! Torr Tampers seem to get generally good reviews on the forum...


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

@coffeechap is selling a couple of lovely torr tampers. Check them out..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Have a couple of 58.5mm goldfinger convex coming !!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

How do you find the Atom Brian?


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Have you got your nee tamper @kennyboy993?


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Have you got your nee tamper @kennyboy993?


Not yet. Hopefully on it's way over the Atlantic now


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Nice setup! would be good to hear your thoughts on the atom as well.


----------



## BrianBoru (Mar 5, 2016)

Yeah I love my Atom! Big improvement on my (broken) Sette - looks better, sounds better, and grinds just as good.

The dose by time is very consistent too - get 18g +/- 0.2g pretty regularly! Certainly more accurate than the Sette 270W which would more-often-than-not be out by up to 2g. I may have been unlucky as I was an early adopter of the Sette, so Baratza may have ironed out some of these issues on the newer versions...


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

nice set up mate


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

BrianBoru said:


> Yeah I love my Atom! Big improvement on my (broken) Sette - looks better, sounds better, and grinds just as good.
> 
> The dose by time is very consistent too - get 18g +/- 0.2g pretty regularly! Certainly more accurate than the Sette 270W which would more-often-than-not be out by up to 2g. I may have been unlucky as I was an early adopter of the Sette, so Baratza may have ironed out some of these issues on the newer versions...


Whats the grind retention and clumping in the basket like?


----------



## BrianBoru (Mar 5, 2016)

Very little clumping - just as fluffy as the Sette. Grind retention - I don't single dose so I haven't measured it. I will try and measure it when my bean hopper next goes empty...


----------



## MRSPIPE (Jun 4, 2017)

That looks pretty sweet - i'm thinking about getting an Appartmento - what machine did you come from before the Rocket please?


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

BrianBoru said:


> Very little clumping - just as fluffy as the Sette. Grind retention - I don't single dose so I haven't measured it. I will try and measure it when my bean hopper next goes empty...


thanks for the reply, sounds like exactly the kind of grinder I'm looking for.


----------

